# Big decision .... Literally.



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Soo as some of you remember my last post about my dirty, wormy, scared foster dog I got late in the evening last week. He is a lab/husky. And already huge at only 5 months. 

Well I have decided together has found his home- and it's with me! He has stolen my heart and I can't bare the thought of hI'm going anywhere else!! 

Now to my question- I currently have a extremely tiny pom. And she is easy to feed raw... I buy her food along with mine. However with this gentle giant will need MUCH MUCH more!!

So for you with large breed dogs- HELP!
I don't know how much I should be feeding him as I have no idea how big he will be, currently about 25 lbs but he is under weight for sure! 
Also what do I feed him? Should I start hunting for carcus? Bc the packs of meat I buy my little one will cost me a million dollars to do. 
He is a HUGE commitment that I was not planning for- but honestly have feel In love so much so with baloo bear ( after the jungle book cause he really looks like a bear!) 

I now need to know everything I can about large breed dogs an raw feeding. And any other advice you want to give


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition. He sounds like a really smart, sweet pup. He is blessed to have found you. You can either weigh this guy and feed about 10 % of his body weight but I think he is kind of old for this method. My boy collie was about 35 pounds at 5 months. He is now 70 pounds. Topping out at 80 most likely. Your boy at around twenty might be more like my girls and be in the 50 - 60 range. I would personally go for that and feed 2% of 55 pounds. And adjust as you see him get to the weight you are happy with. That would 17.6 ounces. I would be buying with chicken quarter or whole chicken, whatever you can get cheaper - have you had him on raw since finding him? IF not I would start with backs like normal. My dogs love turkey necks, duck necks, pork necks, turkey, pork or beef heart and lamb lung. We occasionally splurge on rabbit or goat. Try finding a meat processor, restaraunt supply, game meat processor, and place some ads on craig's list. That would get you going. You are looking at feeding him about 8 - 10 pounds per week.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Two of my dogs are over 100 pounds. I get my meat by the case at a local meat retailer as a staple (chicken backs and beef heart). The rest I get from all over. I hunt so I get my own venison. During hunting season I ask the places that butcher the deer if I can have their scraps (heads, rib cages, etc.) I also have talked to a local rabbit breeder and will be buying heads from her. I called a local slaughter/meat retailer who is willing to sell me the stuff they would normally throw out (lungs, tripe, trachea, and goat/sheep heads).

I just got an email today from someone who is willing to give me free beef because it is freezer burned from an ad I placed on Craigslist (this will be my third score from craigslist if the deal goes through). Also, check markdown meats at grocery store that are about to expire. It is more work than kibble but it can be fun. So get a phone book and start calling places. Once you get a source, you are set. 

I feed 6 pounds a day!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont raw feed, so I cant help you there, I just wanted to congratulate you on the adoption!!!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Deaf Dogs said:


> I dont raw feed, so I cant help you there, I just wanted to congratulate you on the adoption!!!


Yes, congratulations!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats!
Once you find a place to buy in bulk the task will seem less daunting. I buy from Western Boxed Meat. Check to see if you have a wholesaler in your area. Cash & Carry is also a place to buy in bulk and they have decent prices. Personally I've never done the Craig's List thing; but lots of people score big with that. Khan weighs about 117'ish and he gets 2-3 quarters for breakfast depending on their size, and he gets just a little over a 1# at dinner. I agree with Liz on guesstimating he will end up about 80lbs. I would feed with that number in mind, and make adjustments as he gets older. 
Just remember, you don't want to overfeed, or go too fast. Start out from the beginning with bone heavy, no skin/fat, no organs etc. 
I'm not sure; but what if you added a little something at lunch time to help him add a little weight?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That didn't take long, did it? Congratulations!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

people like you have a special place in the universe, filled with song and smiles and puppies and lollipops.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Liz said:


> Congratulations on your new addition. He sounds like a really smart, sweet pup. He is blessed to have found you. You can either weigh this guy and feed about 10 % of his body weight but I think he is kind of old for this method. My boy collie was about 35 pounds at 5 months. He is now 70 pounds. Topping out at 80 most likely. Your boy at around twenty might be more like my girls and be in the 50 - 60 range. I would personally go for that and feed 2% of 55 pounds. And adjust as you see him get to the weight you are happy with. That would 17.6 ounces. I would be buying with chicken quarter or whole chicken, whatever you can get cheaper - have you had him on raw since finding him? IF not I would start with backs like normal. My dogs love turkey necks, duck necks, pork necks, turkey, pork or beef heart and lamb lung. We occasionally splurge on rabbit or goat. Try finding a meat processor, restaraunt supply, game meat processor, and place some ads on craig's list. That would get you going. You are looking at feeding him about 8 - 10 pounds per week.




Thanks! I will also need to buy a deep freeze to do this... Also my town home dose not allow large breed dogs... So we are now on the hunt for a house to keep him. So this big guy is gna cost me a penny for a little bit.. The CL thing may be my life saver!! 
So I should just google these retailers? And they should come up in my city?


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Two of my dogs are over 100 pounds. I get my meat by the case at a local meat retailer as a staple (chicken backs and beef heart). The rest I get from all over. I hunt so I get my own venison. During hunting season I ask the places that butcher the deer if I can have their scraps (heads, rib cages, etc.) I also have talked to a local rabbit breeder and will be buying heads from her. I called a local slaughter/meat retailer who is willing to sell me the stuff they would normally throw out (lungs, tripe, trachea, and goat/sheep heads).
> 
> I just got an email today from someone who is willing to give me free beef because it is freezer burned from an ad I placed on Craigslist (this will be my third score from craigslist if the deal goes through). Also, check markdown meats at grocery store that are about to expire. It is more work than kibble but it can be fun. So get a phone book and start calling places. Once you get a source, you are set.
> 
> I feed 6 pounds a day!


Omg!!! Do you find it expensive? Or is it comparable to kibble once you found your sources,


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Khan said:


> Congrats!
> Once you find a place to buy in bulk the task will seem less daunting. I buy from Western Boxed Meat. Check to see if you have a wholesaler in your area. Cash & Carry is also a place to buy in bulk and they have decent prices. Personally I've never done the Craig's List thing; but lots of people score big with that. Khan weighs about 117'ish and he gets 2-3 quarters for breakfast depending on their size, and he gets just a little over a 1# at dinner. I agree with Liz on guesstimating he will end up about 80lbs. I would feed with that number in mind, and make adjustments as he gets older.
> Just remember, you don't want to overfeed, or go too fast. Start out from the beginning with bone heavy, no skin/fat, no organs etc.
> I'm not sure; but what if you added a little something at lunch time to help him add a little weight?


Wow you Guys with big dogs deserve some patts on the back!! I always throught this is so easy.. But now I know it's gna be a bit more work... I'm happy to do it however!! But will need to get on it as I don't like kibble I only kept him on it because he was only going to be with me temporarily... But that ha changed so as dose the rest


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> That didn't take long, did it? Congratulations!


Haha no it didn't!!! But this guy is so special that I just know I will forever hate myself for not keeping him! He is so smart and so loving there will never be another baloo... But I do need to move to keep him... But it works bc then I can foster more dogs! Lol!


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

magicre said:


> people like you have a special place in the universe, filled with song and smiles and puppies and lollipops.


Wouldn't That be the greatest place ever?? Oh I wish I could buy a farm and just house all the dogs in the world!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is so funny. We don't only spend money on vet bills, food, etc. but whole lifestyles. As my brother said to me when he was here recently - do you realize you wouldn't have needed to fly me out from California to build a huge fence if it weren't for this 10 pound dog???


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Just want to say congrats! I would love to see pics of this little guy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> That is so funny. We don't only spend money on vet bills, food, etc. but whole lifestyles. As my brother said to me when he was here recently - do you realize you wouldn't have needed to fly me out from California to build a huge fence if it weren't for this 10 pound dog???



for the dogs, we'd need a twenty foot wall.

maybe a moat.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Halliebrooks said:


> Wow you Guys with big dogs deserve some patts on the back!! I always throught this is so easy.. But now I know it's gna be a bit more work... I'm happy to do it however!! But will need to get on it as I don't like kibble I only kept him on it because he was only going to be with me temporarily... But that ha changed so as dose the rest


Once you get your plan in place, and get into a routine, it will be just as easy feeding the big dog, as it is the small one! I still find myself checking the grocery store for anything in the clearance sections that I just can't pass up! Oh ya, Walmart carries 10# bags of quarters, that are very a decent price, ($6.98 or .70per lb) Sometimes you can find them for under 5 bucks because the date is close, so keep that in mind. 
Something else to think about as you get your plan in place. I buy a really big bulk order every 3 months. I then spend a few evenings bagging meals for all 3 of mine. Not ALL of the order is bagged; but I would say about half. This way, I don't have to do any meal prep other than defrost for over a month. As they start to get low, I may pull a 40# box out and divide it 75-25 between the big and little dogs; but again, I'm only spending a couple hours on a Sunday afternoon. Very manageable.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Khan said:


> Once you get your plan in place, and get into a routine, it will be just as easy feeding the big dog, as it is the small one! I still find myself checking the grocery store for anything in the clearance sections that I just can't pass up! Oh ya, Walmart carries 10# bags of quarters, that are very a decent price, ($6.98 or .70per lb) Sometimes you can find them for under 5 bucks because the date is close, so keep that in mind.
> Something else to think about as you get your plan in place. I buy a really big bulk order every 3 months. I then spend a few evenings bagging meals for all 3 of mine. Not ALL of the order is bagged; but I would say about half. This way, I don't have to do any meal prep other than defrost for over a month. As they start to get low, I may pull a 40# box out and divide it 75-25 between the big and little dogs; but again, I'm only spending a couple hours on a Sunday afternoon. Very manageable.


Ya I think I need to get a good solid plan in order so it Dosnet feel "crazy" 
Chicken quarters? What are those? Are you in America or Canada? Or?


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

xellil said:


> That is so funny. We don't only spend money on vet bills, food, etc. but whole lifestyles. As my brother said to me when he was here recently - do you realize you wouldn't have needed to fly me out from California to build a huge fence if it weren't for this 10 pound dog???


Lol!! Haha! To funny!! Yes it's true! But there family and part of your heart... I mean no one can leave their family behind...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Halliebrooks said:


> Ya I think I need to get a good solid plan in order so it Dosnet feel "crazy"
> Chicken quarters? What are those? Are you in America or Canada? Or?


Chicken leg quarters, drumsticks and thighs still attached to each other. 
I find these and/or whole chickens the easiest when feeding a larger amount of chicken!:thumb:

And congrats as everyone else has said!!:smile:
I find it It really is just as easy to feed 5.5-6.5lbs compared to my first 2lbs!!:thumb:
It's easier to an extent as I'm able to buy in larger amounts, and prep more at a time!:smile:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hallie, to be honest, I AM currently spending more on raw than with kibble. I am working on that though, trying to find contacts locally. I don't have a co op like some of the people here do so I am on my own. Good luck to you


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Khan said:


> Once you get your plan in place, and get into a routine, it will be just as easy feeding the big dog, as it is the small one! I still find myself checking the grocery store for anything in the clearance sections that I just can't pass up! Oh ya, Walmart carries 10# bags of quarters, that are very a decent price, ($6.98 or .70per lb) Sometimes you can find them for under 5 bucks because the date is close, so keep that in mind.
> Something else to think about as you get your plan in place. I buy a really big bulk order every 3 months. I then spend a few evenings bagging meals for all 3 of mine. Not ALL of the order is bagged; but I would say about half. This way, I don't have to do any meal prep other than defrost for over a month. As they start to get low, I may pull a 40# box out and divide it 75-25 between the big and little dogs; but again, I'm only spending a couple hours on a Sunday afternoon. Very manageable.


Gina, you are part of the WazzuOr co op, yes?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Khan said:


> Once you get your plan in place, and get into a routine, it will be just as easy feeding the big dog, as it is the small one! I still find myself checking the grocery store for anything in the clearance sections that I just can't pass up! Oh ya, Walmart carries 10# bags of quarters, that are very a decent price, ($6.98 or .70per lb) Sometimes you can find them for under 5 bucks because the date is close, so keep that in mind.
> Something else to think about as you get your plan in place. I buy a really big bulk order every 3 months. I then spend a few evenings bagging meals for all 3 of mine. Not ALL of the order is bagged; but I would say about half. This way, I don't have to do any meal prep other than defrost for over a month. As they start to get low, I may pull a 40# box out and divide it 75-25 between the big and little dogs; but again, I'm only spending a couple hours on a Sunday afternoon. Very manageable.


We have an 8 year old, 61 lb smooth collie and a 1 year old, 62 lb (should top out to around 80 or so) bluetick coonhound. We feed 4-4.5 lbs per day depending on everyone's weight.

I second the Walmart bags. The brand is Gold Leaf. They are big red bags of quarters. We often stock up and buy 5 or 6 bags at once. My collie boy has a hard time with red meats so he gets a lot of chicken. Walmart also has some pretty great deals on turkeys for most of the year and especially right after Thanksgiving and Christmas. 

We also just had a WinCo open up last week right by our house and they have cornish game hens that are pretty cheap too. It makes for a great source of bone even for the bigger dogs. They would be great fun for your pom even if you had to cut one in half. For your pom it would be a workout to have to eat a carcass that is more intact than she normally gets.

We also have a local butcher who has a whole separate list of "dog food" so we can order turkey necks, beef kidneys, chicken livers, pork kidneys, etc by the case for a great price.

Just make sure, as you already probably know, that none of the meat you buy is enhanced.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

magicre said:


> Gina, you are part of the WazzuOr co op, yes?


No...I hear/see you guys talking about it; but I'm not a part  Tell me more please!!


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I am excellent at failing foster 101 lol. Can't tell you how many animals ended up staying with us because they carved a place in my heart.
I have a small dog too, so can't help with the amount of food, etc. But you are awesome for keeping him!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Halliebrooks said:


> Thanks! I will also need to buy a deep freeze to do this... Also my town home dose not allow large breed dogs... So we are now on the hunt for a house to keep him. So this big guy is gna cost me a penny for a little bit.. The CL thing may be my life saver!!
> So I should just google these retailers? And they should come up in my city?


i hope you were going to buy a house anyway and this just made the decision that much sooner.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> I am excellent at failing foster 101 lol. Can't tell you how many animals ended up staying with us because they carved a place in my heart.
> I have a small dog too, so can't help with the amount of food, etc. But you are awesome for keeping him!


Ya my little one is easy to feed raw... The big one is making me nervous lol.. And I'm in Canada Alberta .. The wal mart here dosent sell that stuff as far as I know but I will look! 
And fostering has been awesome so far!! I have been strong about things but this guy is special!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Hallie, to be honest, I AM currently spending more on raw than with kibble. I am working on that though, trying to find contacts locally. I don't have a co op like some of the people here do so I am on my own. Good luck to you


DogAware.com: Raw Dog Food Co-ops and Local Groups

and 

CarnivoreFeed-Supplier : Carnivore feeders and feed suppliers

NaturalFeeding-MD_DC_VA_PA : Raw Co-op, Support, & More!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Khan said:


> No...I hear/see you guys talking about it; but I'm not a part  Tell me more please!!


check you PM.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Halliebrooks said:


> Ya my little one is easy to feed raw... The big one is making me nervous lol.. And I'm in Canada Alberta .. The wal mart here dosent sell that stuff as far as I know but I will look!
> And fostering has been awesome so far!! I have been strong about things but this guy is special!!


I found a whole bunch of frozen chicken backs and necks at Superstore, plus a bunch of livers and gizzards and such. and all very cheap! I was shocked! If I wanted to feed raw, that would be where I'd go for a good portion of it. I do feed raw now and then, but I dont feed raw totally.


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Deaf Dogs said:


> I found a whole bunch of frozen chicken backs and necks at Superstore, plus a bunch of livers and gizzards and such. and all very cheap! I was shocked! If I wanted to feed raw, that would be where I'd go for a good portion of it. I do feed raw now and then, but I dont feed raw totally.


Ya I know that's where I get my poms food from  it's a great deal!!! But not for a large dog they also have beef hearts there! I was shocked as well!


----------

